# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Autumn in New York

## amyb

Heading in to the city, cue Sinatra singing "AUTUMN IN NEW YORK."

(College sorority get together at the Bryant Park Grill.)

Life is good.
Amy

----------


## cec1

Have fun, Amy . . . should be beautiful!  Clear skies, sunny, & "brisk" 50s temps!

----------


## Karen

Hope you had fun!  It was beautiful yesterday in the city. We were at MSG for a fight. Had a blast.

----------


## GramChop

Ahhhhh....Autumn in New York...my favorite time of year there.  I hope you had a wonderful time, friend.

----------


## amyb

The luncheon with my sisters was perfect. The day was glorious. Got to watch them building the ice skating rink at Bryant Park. watched a French Bulldog photo shoot-don't ask!
Traffic was horrible-2 hours to get home.

----------


## Rosemary

What a nice way to spend a day, Amy.  Sisters, NYC and food...  All good!  I sat in Bryant Park on Friday and watched rink construction for a while before walking to A wonderful restaurant called Lupolo.  Portuguese, and delicious!

----------


## katva

I'll be up there in a few weeks!  It will be past Autumn, though.....The only season I haven't seen in NYC is summer.  Amy and Rosemary, your days sound lovely:)

----------


## amyb

Every day is lovely. We are on the right side of the grass.

----------


## cec1

. . . I'm with you, Amy!

----------


## katva

> Every day is lovely. We are on the right side of the grass.



Agree. What's not to love?

----------


## stbartshopper

Frank Sinatra Junior sang the national Anthem at our COLTS game last night. Didn't help though.

----------


## KevinS

> Every day is lovely. We are on the right side of the grass.



Exactly!  And while ending up on the wrong side of the grass is inevitable, I'm trying my best to enjoy the journey every single day, week, month, and year.  If you want to know why I've been visiting SBH for over 30 years, it's in part because I'm enjoying the journey while I can.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

I was in the Big Apple for the New York City ballet a little over a week ago. Visited the High Line and had dinner at a fun new venue nearby. NYC is always enjoyable.

----------


## Karen

> Exactly!  And while ending up on the wrong side of the grass is inevitable, I'm trying my best to enjoy the journey every single day, week, month, and year.  If you want to know why I've been visiting SBH for over 30 years, it's in part because I'm enjoying the journey while I can.



Love these quotes!  So true.

----------


## marybeth

Karen, how was your trip?

----------


## phil62

Here is a picture Amy took last week in Bryant Park.

P1050490.JPG

Phil

----------


## StBartFan

> I was in the Big Apple for the New York City ballet a little over a week ago. Visited the High Line and had dinner at a fun new venue nearby. NYC is always enjoyable.



I always like new venues. where did you go?

----------


## amyb

Bryant Park Cafe/ Grill. 40th Street. Near the library. Very torn up in the area as they were installing the Bryant Park ice skating rink.

----------


## Karen

> Karen, how was your trip?



It was great!  Too short.  Had dinner in Little Italy, lots of walking, and some shopping. Train rides up and back were uneventful.

----------

